# Ring worm



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Ok, so the roomie is insisting that the dogs have ring worm(I tried telling her that you can't tell by just looking )

But today she does have this little mark on her leg that could be ring worm.

I'm not sure,but I am fine and so are my dogs,but her dog has red spots on his tummy.

Any ideas on how to get rid of it on the dogs,without having to take all 3 to the vet?

I have dealt with it in cats before,but not dogs. I hear with dogs it will just run it's course.
I thought adult dogs were less likely to get this stuff?

ps: I'm not even slightly bothered by this...But the roomie is freaking out(as usual) and is ticked off,as usual,and of course blames Bruno. She keeps saying "Kush never itched his butt until he saw Bruno do it" yeah,ok...Whatever.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I had bought a persian cat years back that came with ringworm and gave it to my other cat, as well as ME! I only had to take the female to the vet and because they also see my other kitty there they gave me enough treatment for both of them. My $300 prescription for myself however cost me more because my insurance at the time didn't cover the meds. NOT HAPPY! I don't hear of dogs getting ringworm often but I guess it happens. Can you post up a picture? I mean is it ringworm for sure?


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Ring worm is contagious to all, their not just red spots its more like a red or bumpy ring with a hollow middle ... on the dogs there would be hair loss in those areas. Bleach down the apt , walls floors, furniture anything that they rub their bodies on, their crates wash their blankets. You can dry the rings out with tea tree oil .... for your roomie if they dont have medical tell them to go get lotrimin cream (that athletes foot cream).
You get it from contact touching an infected person or object .... if the dogs dont have it leave them alone the roomie probably got it from out else where.... but clean your areas and the dogs and DONT touch anything she touches incase she has it and passes it you and the dogs ......


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

yes as deuce said it wont be red spots it will actually almost look like a ring and there will be hair loss. It is contagious to all aniamls and people , when the cows would get it on the farm my uncle would make a mixture out of sulfur and water I believe and mix it into this thick paste and spread it over was alot cheaper then the prescription and pretty easy to do, I can call him and ask for certain though that thats is what he used and get the amounts needed.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Can you take pictures of the dogs where they have it? If there is no visable ringworm on your dogs they do not have it. No need to treat everyone if they do not have it.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Well see, she seems to be the only one effected. I don't see any on Bruno or Beia.
I will check Kush again,and take pics if I see anything. I would think I would have seen something more by now.

I know about the hair loss,and all my dogs have their hair. Bruno has been gnawing at his tail,so I will check that out too.

I will post pics up when I get off work tonight.

deuce Thanks for the advice! She got some!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Ring worm is a pain. I got it from our family dog when I was 17 (right before a trip to Australia too ). It's not actually a worm, but a fungus (for those off-put by the name). Highly contagious but very treatable. Tell your roomie to take a chill pill.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Your welcome like Lisa said no need to treat the dogs if they dont have it ... post pics of what you see on them if anything , heck show us a picture of what she has she may not even have ring worm ... and if so she could have gotten it else where so you may want to treat your areas and tell her to treat hers , so you and the dogs can stay free of it ..... Ring worm can be a big pain in the butt, smh people always want to blame the animals but she could have gotten it from a person as well or and outside affect area ...... 
Sometimes it takes a few different remedies to get rid of and also depends on how cleansy the person is yanno wash in antibactiral soap keep your hands clean and dont scratch the area then scratch else where its not cute if you get it on your head and face....

We had a cat that was so bad off it took months of bleaching, rinsing and treating her of course we kept her confined to one area so no one else caught it.

Lol not many know its a fungus, I get a kick out of people thinking theres an actual worm under their skin bwahahaha ....


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

LMAO yay I would blame the rommie for giving the dogs ringworm! l


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

My dogs have been having skin issues too lately...seems to be that time of year. I hope you don't mind me lurking & waiting for your pics lol I need to see if I should be worrying as well


----------



## Boogieman (May 27, 2011)

Ringworm is very contagious. If one dog gets it, all are most likely to get it if they are all in the same house. Lots of cleaning is in order and treat the affected areas on the dogs twice daily with nustock. 

Problem solved.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Ok. I'm starting to think it is now. They're more noticeable today. I tried to take one of roomies leg,but she caught it in time,and the foot cream pretty much killed it already.

Well,my computer is being stupid and it only seems to want to upload 1 out of the 5 photos,soooo,here's kush's leg.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

this is ring worm , usually there is a red outter edge to the circle giving it a worm kinda look I cant really see anything but some bald patches there maybe the pics but thought these may help .


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

The first pic is what my roomie had. I've seen it on humans and cats,but it is new to me with dogs.

I shall try and upload the other 4.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ohhh your roomie had it? its highly contagious with dogs, cats , people pretty much all aniamls . Most likely is then and your roomie is to blame.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Well she's saying she got it from the dogs. Ha.
Either way I need it gone. I bought some meds today for the dogs. Cost $6,not to bad.
hope it works.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ya if it doesnt get some sulphur we can get it through the pharmacist here really cheap and make it into a thick paste and apply it sparingly as many times as you can through the day my uncle said he would 2-3 x a day { i guess with cows its a bit more work lol so that is alot } and they swear by that method { it kinda stinks but it works} but the stuff you got seems a good price so hope that works. just remember to wash very well after touching the dogs or you may be next. sulphur will also help the itching caused by the fungus .


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm a deli cook,so I am use to washing my hands like an OCD person.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

RingWorm is a fungal infection and boy it's seriously contagious! I would use gloves while touching the infected area that's just me. You need to bathe the dog with an anti-fungal shampoo or you can use a lime-sulpher dip which stinks like crazy ... and you can follow up with anti-fungal cream such as Lotrimin but with those creams dog's tend to lick them off so just make sure you watch the dog's after you apply the cream to the infected areas. You should do this for about 10 days if it worsens or doesn't get any better you will need oral medications such as griseofluvin, itraconazole, fluconazole, and ketoconazole. Usually though griseofluvin is the first line of treatment for oral medications for ringworm and needs to be taken for 30 consecutive days.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

hope your pup feels better soon! Or you find out what it is, if its not.


----------

